# Opinion of Best Mini Poodle Breeders??



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

I would check out Classic/Eaglehill in SC. 

eClassic/Eaglehill-South Poodles - AKC Breeder Of Merit - Home

As a standard person, I'd say you need to look carefully to find the "laid back, not yappy" puppy you want. Standards aren't very laid back for their size (or at least mine aren't), and minis *tend* to be busier and more vocal still. You might want to talk to Nola Mahoney at Firebrook. She is in NJ and breeds minis as well as standards. In addition, she has a lovely silver sire that friends of mine have used, and I have seen his offspring. He produces lovely temperaments. 

Home - Firebrook Poodles


----------



## canicheconnoisseur (Apr 24, 2017)

Verve said:


> I would check out Classic/Eaglehill in SC.
> 
> eClassic/Eaglehill-South Poodles - AKC Breeder Of Merit - Home
> 
> ...


Thank you! I've read mixed reviews on here about how vocal minis are, the prevailing advice seemed to be to ask the breeder directly and be consistent with training when they come home. 

I'm checking out the eClassic and Eagle Hill as we speak. They seem to pretty active in agility as well. I'll head over to Firebrook's site when I'm done with them.


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

canicheconnoisseur said:


> I'm checking out the eClassic and Eagle Hill as we speak. They seem to pretty active in agility as well. I'll head over to Firebrook's site when I'm done with them.


Yes, they are active in agility as well as conformation. My sister happens to know the daughter from her agility club in Atlanta.


----------



## canicheconnoisseur (Apr 24, 2017)

Any other recommendations?


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

canicheconnoisseur said:


> Any other recommendations?


There are breeder sections here on Poodle Forum. You are more likely to get suggestions of breeders there


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thalpet Poodles (Peter Laventhal) in Toronto has exceptional minis. And Carolyn Savage of Denali and Nancy Muster of Duenna in south western Ontario.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Caralot in Indiana is the home of the legendary Dexter, a parti who has shown in conformation and is siring litters. Their web site says there are no litters planned until Fall, at soonest.

Caralot Poodles - Show Poodle Breeders

I heard about Safranne, in Minnesota, at an agility seminar. They are supposed to excel at producing performance minis. They may be in my future if at some point a spoo is too much for me. I didn't see in your post whether you are interested in a pet-only dog.

Safranne Poodles, Specializing in Performance Miniature Poodles, Winona, MN


----------



## Lori G (Sep 19, 2014)

Our Kailani is from Horizon Poodles in Minnesota. She produces mostly silvers but has some blacks, blues, and whites I her lines too. Many of her poodles, and specifically Kaili, recently placed high at the big show at Purina Farms. I don't follow dog showing closely and like you, I wanted a companion dog but still wanted a beautiful, quality dog. We could not be happier with temperament. Is not yappy, has an off switch, etc. I also love Safrannes dogs but was advised not to get a dog from a sport / agility line if I wanted a calmer dog. There's another member here with a half-sister to our pup who is also very happy with her dog and she does agility with her. 

Good luck with your search!


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Something to remember is that MANY agility dogs are high energy, high drive dogs not the laid back dog you are looking for. Be very honest with the breeder you are investigating about the type of temperament you are interested in. Let them know if you are planning on getting into performance events at a competitive level or just plan on walks in the park. 
Something to also be aware of are the current import laws in place regarding puppies. Your puppy would need a rabies shot at 3 months old and could not enter the US until a month later so the very youngest you can get a puppy from MOST out of country breeders is at 4 months old. This is just something to keep in mind. 
Also do consider older pups or adults that for one reason or another need a new home. For some folks they can be a better choice then a young puppy.


----------



## canicheconnoisseur (Apr 24, 2017)

spindledreams said:


> Something to remember is that MANY agility dogs are high energy, high drive dogs not the laid back dog you are looking for. Be very honest with the breeder you are investigating about the type of temperament you are interested in. Let them know if you are planning on getting into performance events at a competitive level or just plan on walks in the park.
> Something to also be aware of are the current import laws in place regarding puppies. Your puppy would need a rabies shot at 3 months old and could not enter the US until a month later so the very youngest you can get a puppy from MOST out of country breeders is at 4 months old. This is just something to keep in mind.
> Also do consider older pups or adults that for one reason or another need a new home. For some folks they can be a better choice then a young puppy.


Thank you for that information! I just did a VERY quick search and it seems that a puppy under 3 months coming from Canada will be ok to bring across the border, but I will verify that information. If it turns out that it will be a hassle, I think I will likely limit my search to the states as Canada would be the only other country I would consider.



Lori G said:


> Our Kailani is from Horizon Poodles in Minnesota. She produces mostly silvers but has some blacks, blues, and whites I her lines too. Many of her poodles, and specifically Kaili, recently placed high at the big show at Purina Farms. I don't follow dog showing closely and like you, I wanted a companion dog but still wanted a beautiful, quality dog. We could not be happier with temperament. Is not yappy, has an off switch, etc. I also love Safrannes dogs but was advised not to get a dog from a sport / agility line if I wanted a calmer dog. There's another member here with a half-sister to our pup who is also very happy with her dog and she does agility with her.
> 
> Good luck with your search!


What a coincidence, Horizon came on my radar yesterday or the day before. They have some beautiful silvers as well, actually I googled silver poodles and Kaili showed up - quite striking! I'll give them a closer look as they have the two colors in which I am interested (black and silver). How big is your Horizon mini, it seems a lot of breeders shoot for the upper limits of the breed.



scooterscout99 said:


> Caralot in Indiana is the home of the legendary Dexter, a parti who has shown in conformation and is siring litters. Their web site says there are no litters planned until Fall, at soonest.
> 
> Caralot Poodles - Show Poodle Breeders
> 
> ...


Thank you for the recommendations, I'm interested in a black or silver and I'm afraid their poodles may be too energetic for me as I'm not interested in doing agility (conformation perhaps). 



ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Thalpet Poodles (Peter Laventhal) in Toronto has exceptional minis. And Carolyn Savage of Denali and Nancy Muster of Duenna in south western Ontario.


I seemed to only find a Facebook page for Thalpet with a few pictures, do they have a website?



kontiki said:


> There are breeder sections here on Poodle Forum. You are more likely to get suggestions of breeders there


Thank you for the tip and I apologize for placing this in the wrong section. Is there a moderator that can relocate this to the correct sub-forum?



Verve said:


> Yes, they are active in agility as well as conformation. My sister happens to know the daughter from her agility club in Atlanta.


That may be a little problematic for me as I heard agility dogs can be a bit more energetic, perhaps I should shy away from agility lines(?).


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I have looked into getting a dog from Canada, and have decided not to because of the ridiculous requirements of the US at this time for importing puppies.


----------



## canicheconnoisseur (Apr 24, 2017)

kontiki said:


> I have looked into getting a dog from Canada, and have decided not to because of the ridiculous requirements of the US at this time for importing puppies.


Thank you for the tip, I thought as long as the puppy is under 3 months they could enter the US from Canada.


----------



## DrSDOH (Feb 19, 2017)

I LOVE Leslie Newing from Random Wind Poodles. Leslie has the most beautiful minis I have seen and is an AKC breeder of merit (if this matters to you). She's in Connecticut and is the regional breeder referral for Poodle Club of America. When I first phoned her for mini and standard breeder referrals, we spoke for well over an hour as she provided guidance on finding a good breeder for minis and standards (I was planning to get one of each). She taught me what to look for in a breeder, testing, foods....etc. She continued to follow up with me via email after. She is absolutely amazing and if I didn't get Ella first I would have taken a pup from one of her litters in a heartbeat. 

Take a look at her site -- and you can also see her pups on PCA's website. When you are on her site, take a look at Kate. She has the most beautiful face.... I am obsessed. 
Home


----------



## canicheconnoisseur (Apr 24, 2017)

DrSDOH said:


> I LOVE Leslie Newing from Random Wind Poodles. Leslie has the most beautiful minis I have seen and is an AKC breeder of merit (if this matters to you). She's in Connecticut and is the regional breeder referral for Poodle Club of America. When I first phoned her for mini and standard breeder referrals, we spoke for well over an hour as she provided guidance on finding a good breeder for minis and standards (I was planning to get one of each). She taught me what to look for in a breeder, testing, foods....etc. She continued to follow up with me via email after. She is absolutely amazing and if I didn't get Ella first I would have taken a pup from one of her litters in a heartbeat.
> 
> Take a look at her site -- and you can also see her pups on PCA's website. When you are on her site, take a look at Kate. She has the most beautiful face.... I am obsessed.
> Home


I like that she specializes in blacks, one thing I'm worried about is fading so perhaps there would (hopefully) be a decreased possibility of that. She has some beauties for sure! Thank you for recommending her!


----------

